# Inspirational Thoughts



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

If you have ever seen those little boxes you can hang on your necklace or watch they are called prayer boxes by some folks. The come in all shapes. Mine is square. They open, I put some names of special needs in mine, and they close and latch. I heard them called Something For God To Do Boxes. I hope you like the following.

S. F. G. T. D. BOX
Today, I will be handling all of your problems. Please remember that I do not need your help.

If the devil happens to deliver a situation to you that you cannot handle, do not attempt to resolve it.

Kindly put it in the S.R.G.T.D. Box (Something For God To Do) It will be addressed in MY time not yours.

Once the matter is placed into the box, do not hold onto it or remove it from the container.

Holding or removal will delay the resolution of your problem. If it is a situation that you think you are capable of handling, please consult me in prayer to be sure that it is the proper resolution.

'Because I do not sleep, nor do I slumber', there is no need for you to lose any sleep. Please rest, my child.

If you need me, contact me: My prayer line is open 24 hours of your day. I love you and will always be with you wherever you may go.

Love, God

This was given to me ages and I do mean ages ago, long before those little charms came out. I just printed this out and kept it in my day planner and/or Bible so I would have it handy.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Saw this on Facebook to-day and thought I would pass it on.
"Heavenly Father, walk through my house and take away all worries and illnesses, and please watch over and heal my family and friends. Bring quiet where there is chaos, bring light where there is darkness and put love in our hearts. In Jesus name, Amen."


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

IF you want to read an amazing story, true or not, go to the topics and look for THE BLACK TELEPHONE

Here is the warning ... have lots and lots and lots of tissues handy. It is just amazing.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Inspirational is anything that helps us get motivated to do something for the soul, spirit and mind. This one is hanging on my refrigerator reminding me I am ok just as I am.You do not need to join tops or any organization to feel good about yourself. Just log on to KP.

I Looked In The Mirror
by Judi Haven Wooster OH 1249 TOPS	

I looked in the mirror today,
At my face ...
At my hips ...
At my size.
Then I looked away.

I sat down to eat today,
My donuts ...
My chips ...
My fries.
Then I pushed myself away.

I sat down by myself today,
Because I felt lonely ....
Because I felt unloved ...
Because I saw myself in my eyes.
And I cried.

I joined TOPS today,
I am eating healthy,
I am losing weight,
I am making friends.
I am off to my meeting.

I looked in the mirror today,
and I smiled!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

where can you get theprayer boxes? I have never seen them.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

We can choose:
A narrow gate or a wide gate.
A paved road or a gravel road.
The big crowd or the small crowd.

We can choose to:
Build on rock or sand.
Serve God or riches.
Be numbered among the sheep or the goats.

God gives eternal choices and these choices have eternal consequences.

One of God's greatest gifts? The gift of choice.

He Chose the Nails!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> We can choose:
> A narrow gate or a wide gate.
> A paved road or a gravel road.
> The big crowd or the small crowd.
> ...


Oh Moosie how beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

eileenk said:


> where can you get theprayer boxes? I have never seen them.


I will get back to you on that. I saw a bunch just recently will let you know. Not at all expensive.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

we have so many cute starts here lets all keep sharing anything to make our hearts go ahhhhhh


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

BLESSING

Go in peace and faith.
If you are tired may you find rest.
If you are anxious may you find peace.
If you are lonely, may you find friends.
If you are troubled, may you experience Gods healing.
Always know that nothing can separate us from Gods Love.
May God, our Creator, bless us and nourish us.
May Christ, the Wounded Healer, 
touch us and make us whole.
May the Spirit of God continually fill us with Gods love.
Amen.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

For those who need this to-day


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Moosie said:


> For those who need this to-day


Thank you Moosie, I did need that. I am so much better today after the bug hit me again. Dolly is eating like a piglett after her tummy bug which is good she is back up to 8 pounds. Thanks for the post. Hope the rest of the group sees it too.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I've just noticed it too when flicking through new posts, lets hope the others do too as it is a good one. :thumbup:


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My Happy Thoughts for to-day center around the news that I am going to be a great-grandma for the second time. I have a great-grandson, Ian (my avatar)and it is his Mommy who is expecting again. This will make the little ones only 18 months apart, but they will be company for each other. I am hoping for a little girl as I have already printed off some patterns to knit, but of course, as long as we have a healthy baby we will be happy. Hopefully this one doesn't have the problem that Ian did at 3 weeks. Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

FACING DISAPPOINTMENT

When God doesn't do what we want it's not easy. Never has been. Never will be. But faith is the conviction that God knows more than we do about this life and he will get us through it.

Remember, disa0ppointment is caused by unmet expectations. Disappointment is cured by revamped expectations.

Next time you're disappointed, don't panic. Don't give up. Just be patient and let God remind you He's still in control. It ain't over till it's over.

Father, we are thankful that you are in control of all life's situations. When we are disappointed, help us to turn to you and accept Your will, confident that You always have our best interests at heart. Amen. From "He Still Moves Stones"


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

We all need to remember this:


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the inspirational thoughts. forgot to visit these pages. pleased I have now though.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorrow looks back.
Worry looks around,
But faith looks up!
Live simply,
Love generously,
Care deeply, and
Speak kindly,


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Moosie said:


> We all need to remember this:


That is so very true Moosie.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought for Today


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the beautiful thought today Moosie


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

That is a great thought Moosie. Extremely helpful. I love it. So very true.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree Moosie, I always try to live by that one, at times not easy.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought for To-day:

Always appreciate what you have.
There is always someone out there
who wishes they had what you have!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

The saying goes, "He sent us His love on the wings of a Dove." Several years ago when I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia God sent us a pair of doves in our pine tree in the front yard. They build a nest and have two sets of babies each year if the squirrels and others leave them alone.

We now have 12! They eat with the squirrels and wrens, and sparrows and what ever else happens to be by the bird/animal feeder. LOL These lovies were caught sitting on our back deck just 6 feet from the door I put Dolly out from. They were waiting for lunch. The other 8 were in the tree next to the back of the house. Next thing you know they will be knocking on my back door. lol enjoy.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought for To-day


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Moosie, you are so right with that one :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes please!!! lol... I am also now sure I'm a slow learner. Or life thinks I am... lol


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

May God bless you all, in all ways, always. Amen


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought for Today.
Wouldn't it be nice if love were like a cafeteria line? What if you could look at the person with whom you live and select what you want and pass on what you don't? What if parents could do this with kids? "I'll take a plate of good grades and cute smiles, and I"m passing on the teenage identity crisis and tuition bills." What if kids could do the same with parents? "Please give me a helping of allowances and free lodging but no rules or curfews, thank you." And spouse with spouse? "H'm how about a bowl of good health and good moods. But job transfers, in-laws and laundry are not on my diet." 
Wouldn't it be great if love were like a cafeteria line? It would be easier. It would be neater. It would be painless and peaceful. But you know what? It wouldn't be love. Love doesn't accept just a few things. Love is willing to accept all things. That is a Love worth having.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

~ My job is to take care of the possible, and trust God with the impossible.

~ If you can't sleep, don't count the sheep, talk to the Shepherd.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Running away from your problems is one race you cannot win.

Before you fall in love, fall in love with yourself first.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

A beautiful pair of swans were swimming leisurely and contentedly on a pond when the gander flew skyward, circling round and round, honking earnestly and glancing down at his mate, hoping his dream would come true. His mate had been injured and although healed was handicapped. The gander left her side daily to fly overhead, looking back and forth, hoping she would still one day join him in flight. His desire increased when the migratory season approached. 
"Oh, if only she could join me and we could fly to a warmer climate for the winter as other couples do", he seemed to say. But knowing that she too longed to be a normal spouse who could meet his expectations, he would descend again with a splash to resume his role as 'husband' and to remain a faithful companion for life. Though disappointed, he would stay with her, sacrificing his own delights and enduring the cold north winters. He never considered deserting her.
Many humans, married couples, reflect back when life together was in some ways more complete, more fulfilling and more desirable. The changes may have come from the aging process, from an accident or from sicknes. Many have deserted their spouses because of selfishness. Isn't it absurd that people would be less devoted and committed to each other than a pair of feathered fowl?


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

I WISH YOU ENOUGH 

Recently, I overheard a mother and daughter in their last moments together at the airport as the daughter's departure had been announced. Standing near the security gate, 
they hugged and the mother said:

"I love you and I wish you enough."

The daughter replied, "Mom, our life together has been more than enough. Your love is all I ever needed. I wish you enough, too, Mom." They kissed and the daughter left.

The mother walked over to the window where I sat. Standing there, I could see she wanted and needed to cry.

I tried not to intrude on her privacy but she welcomed me in by asking, "Did you ever say good-bye to someone knowing it would be forever?" "Yes, I have," I replied. "Forgive me for asking but why is this a forever good-bye?"

"I am old and she lives so far away. I have challenges ahead and the reality is the next trip back will be for my funeral," she said.

When you were saying good-bye, I heard you say, "I wish you enough." May I ask what that means?" 

She began to smile. "That's a wish that has been handed down from other generations. My parents used to say it to everyone." She paused a moment and looked up as if trying 
to remember it in detail and she smiled even more. 

"When we said 'I wish you enough' we were wanting the other person to have a life filled with just enough good things to sustain them". Then turning toward me, she shared the 
following, reciting it from memory,

"I wish you enough sun to keep your attitude bright.

I wish you enough rain to appreciate the sun more.

I wish you enough happiness to keep your spirit alive.

I wish you enough pain so that the smallest joys in life appear much bigger.

I wish you enough gain to satisfy your wanting.

I wish you enough loss to appreciate all that you possess.

I wish you enough hellos to get you through the final good-bye."

She then began to cry and walked away.

They say it takes a minute to find a special person. An hour to appreciate them. A day to love them. And an entire life to forget them.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

I Wish You Jesus

I could wish you Joy and Peace
To last a whole life long.
I could wish you sunshine
Or a cheerful little song.
Or wish you all the happiness
That this life could bring ...
But I wish you Jesus, More than anything.

I could wish you leaves of gold
And may your path be smooth.
I could wish you treasurers
Or that your dreams come true.
And I could wish you Paradise
That every day be Spring ...
But I wish you Jesus, More than anything.

'Cause when I wish you Jesus
I've wished you everything.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

JOKE:
Raising a teenager is like trying to nail jello to a tree ( I think this came from a previous post but it goes with the next two items.)

PROMISE:
Start children off on the way they should go, and even when they are older they will not turn from it. Prov. 22:6

PRAYER FOR PARENTS/GRANDPARENTS:
Father, let the ones I love come to know You and love You. Thank You for hearing my prayers.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

&#8206;10 Things Your Dog Would Tell You.... (This made me cry)

1. My life is likely to last 10 to 15 years. Any separation from you will be painful: remember that be...fore you get me. 
2. Give me time to understand what you want of me. 
3. Place your trust in me - it is crucial to my well being.
4. Do not be angry at me for long, and do not lock me up as punishment.
5. You have your work, your entertainment, and your friends. I only have you.
6. Talk to me sometimes. Even if I don't understands your words, I understand your voice when it is speaking to me. 
7. Be aware that however you treat me, I will never forget. 
8. Remember before you hit me that I have teeth that could easily hurt you, but I choose not to bite you because I love you. 
9. Before you scold me for being uncooperative, obstinate, or lazy, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I might not be getting the right food, or I have been out too long, or my heart is getting too old and weak.
10. Take care of me when I get old; you too will grow old. Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say: "I cannot bear to watch" or "Let it happen in my absence." 

Everything is easier for me if you are there, even my death. Most of all, remember that I love you.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Saw this on facebook and just had to post it here.

Valentines Day 2013 has come and gone and for the first time in 15 years, I spent it without the love of my life.

We had a special kind of love, one that didnt include things of a materialistic nature. In all the years we spent together, I never once bought her roses, chocolates or jewelry, although she might have gotten into my chocolate a time or two. What lady hasnt acted upon that temptation?

I never took her to a fancy restaurant, but she did eat the best food money could buy.

We never once shared a bottle of wine. She was one of those girls who preferred water over anything else. 

Traveling was a passion that we both shared. There was nothing we enjoyed more than hitting the open highway with the windows rolled down and music turned up. We both enjoyed the freshness of the air as it blew in our faces. I dont think she cared for my music but she never once complained about it. 

Ive spent every Valentines Day since 1998 with my girl, excluding the three I spent while deployed. She was always very supportive and understood my duties and obligations as a soldier.

When I returned from my third all-expense paid trip to Iraq in 2011, she was fully supportive and happy to see me but I could tell the repeated deployments were taking its toll on our relationship. I vowed to repair any damage that had been done. 

For the next year and a half, our love blossomed like never before and grew to heights that I never could have imagined on March 31, 1997, when we first met. 

She wasnt the kind of girl that needed to be showered with lavish gifts. She simply needed to be showered with love and affection.

Sometimes her breath smelled like death warmed over but I would still kiss her on the mouth as I scratched behind her ear. She really liked for me to rub her belly.

She was one of 11 Labrador Retrievers born on Jan 31, 1997. Choosing which puppy to take home that day proved to be a very difficult choice, so I walked away with hopes that one would choose me. 

By Gods good grace, one of the pups, one with a little white patch on its chest, chose to follow me and would continue to do so for the next 15 plus years. 

Her name was Chyna and she was the love of my life.

Im not overstating that. She really was. I got her when I was just a 24 year old boy but she stayed with me until I was a 40 year old man. 

I learned so much from her. She never judged me and always taught me to love unconditionally, even when she was leaving streaks on my carpet by riding her invisible motorcycle around the living room.

In early 2012, her age began to catch up with her. Itll happen to the best of us. I could see the writing on the wall. It was inevitable. 

I had a scare in the spring. I thought the time had come to make that dreaded decision. I even dug a hole in my back yard. I vowed to never let her suffer in order to support my selfishness. 

Fortunately, this was not her time. I was blessed to be given a few more months with my girl. I planted a crabapple tree in that hole and referred to it as my Chyna tree.



On July 30, 2012, I had to make the decision. Although incredibly painful, it was an easy decision to make. I knew the time had come.

I cried on the way to the vet. I cried as I carried her in and laid her on the table. Heck, Im crying now. 

I held her in my arms as the vet injected her with the concoction that would take away her pain and send her to heaven. 

Im not sure how long I stayed. It seemed like an eternity. I didnt want to leave her, because she was the love of my life.

Love isnt measured by material things. Chyna didnt need to keep up with the Jones dog; she simply needed to be loved.

We all need to love and need to know what it feels like to be loved. Pets are no exception.

By the way, if your dog is riding his or her invisible motorcycle around your house, please let your veterinarian know so that it can be taken care of. Its a smelly, yet inexpensive, procedure but your best friend will love you forever. 

Jody Fuller is a comic, a speaker, and a soldier.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Oh God, it is sensational how a hopeless person can become a beautiful person when You establish faith in the depth of their Soul. This You have done even for me. Now I walk, be it in the sunshine or in the rain, savoring continually Your faithfulness and goodness. Thank You my precious Lord. Amen.

May God continue to bless and keep us always .... in All Ways. Amen. May He continue to bring healing and peace to all of us through this medium we call KP. Amen.

Have a glorious Sunday to all my KP friends.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Oh God, it is sensational how a hopeless person can become a beautiful person when You establish faith in the depth of their Soul. This You have done even for me. Now I walk, be it in the sunshine or in the rain, savoring continually Your faithfulness and goodness. Thank You my precious Lord. Amen.
> 
> May God continue to bless and keep us always .... in All Ways. Amen. May He continue to bring healing and peace to all of us through this medium we call KP. Amen.
> 
> Have a glorious Sunday to all my KP friends.


Thank you and I hope you have a glorious Sunday too xxx


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Mz Molly said:


> Oh God, it is sensational how a hopeless person can become a beautiful person when You establish faith in the depth of their Soul. This You have done even for me. Now I walk, be it in the sunshine or in the rain, savoring continually Your faithfulness and goodness. Thank You my precious Lord. Amen.
> 
> May God continue to bless and keep us always .... in All Ways. Amen. May He continue to bring healing and peace to all of us through this medium we call KP. Amen.
> 
> Have a glorious Sunday to all my KP friends.


Hope you have a happy Sunday too. Beautiful out to-day - Sun shine, still -10, fine snow that is putting a thin layer on the evergreens and other trees which glistens when the sun shines on it.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

How true!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

"The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched - they must be felt with the heart." 
- Helen Keller


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

I Am Blessed!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

I am blessed too Thanks for sharing this Moosie, a very good thing to be reminded of.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Do You Do This? We all should!


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Very good advice. Thanks for the reminder Moosie


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Found this in my mother-in-law's Bible.

WHO SHOULD READ THE BIBLE

The Young - to learn how to live
The Old - to know how to die
The Ignorant - for wisdom
The Learned - for humility
The Rich - for compassion
The Poor - for comfort
The Dreamer - for enchantment
The Practical - for counsel
The Weak - for strength
The Strong - for direction
The Haughty - for warning
The Humble - for exaltation
The Troubled - for peace
The Weary - for rest
The Sinner - for salvation
The Doubting - for assurance
ALL CHRISTIANS - for guidance


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

"Thank you God, for this beautiful day for me to share with others. Thank you for letting me have health to be out and enjoy it. Thank you for strength to serve others less healthy then I am. Thank you for Easter." Amen


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Things I Am Thankful For Today


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

MORNING MINUTE WITH GOD:
Speak to my soul today Lord, any directions You may have for me. I am waiting to hear the announcement, "This is our captain speaking." Yes, Jesus, I am listening and I will keep right on listening to You always. Thank you for being my sure guide I love You. Amen.

EVENING MINUTE WITH GOD:
o Father, as the shadows lengthen and the sun sets and darkness moves quietly in, let the night be to me a comforting blanket. Thank You that it's coming no longer brings with it fear but rather has become the day's glorious finale. As I lie down to sleep remind me that You are only a prayerful whisper away. Amen.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

When you're lonely, I wish you love.
When you're down, I wish you joy.
When you're troubled, I wish you peace.
When things are complicated, I wish you simple beauty.
When things look empty, I wish you hope.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

A Moment With God:

I wish for my life to be a shining light, O Lord, an example of Your splendor and grandeur, a token of Your gentle mercy, a monument of a God who cares.

Help me to find a need and fill it. Take me, use me. Amen


Isaiah 55:6 - Seek the Lord while He may be found....


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Kind words are the music of the world. They have a power which seems to be beyond natural causes, as though they were some angel's song which had lost its' way and come to earth. (F. W. Faber)


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank You God.


----------



## NickyKnits (May 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness tears I'm crying!

I'm new to LH and this is my first visit to this particular forum. I've only read the first 2 messages and they are so deeply touching and thought provoking I couldn't hold back the tears.

Since becoming disabled with FMS and Crohn's disease (needed surgery), and now gallstones, I have lost my faith quite a lot. Well, I thought I'd lost my faith until I've read your messages. I was meant to come here and read them. I was meant to join LH to help others, God makes things happen for a reason and sends things to try us - I know that now. And I think you've restored my faith which I thought I'd lost.
THANK YOU! Hugs and Blessings to you all.  Nicky


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

NickyKnits said:


> Oh my goodness tears I'm crying!
> 
> I'm new to LH and this is my first visit to this particular forum. I've only read the first 2 messages and they are so deeply touching and thought provoking I couldn't hold back the tears.
> 
> ...


Nicky: I'm so glad you found this forum and that it has helped you. We all have our problems that we discuss with family and friends, but this site gives us another place to put down our thoughts and feelings knowing that others have faced similar circumstances and can help with caring words and advise. Sometimes just being able to rant helps us to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Please feel free to ask for help or prayers when needed as we are here to help each other. Moosie (Carol)


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought for To-day


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Oh God, teach me to look at what I have left, not at what I have lost. Turn my eyes away from my stained yesterdays and set them on my unstained tomorrows. 

In You I will learn to see the opportunities and not the obstacles - - the possibilities and not the problems.

O thank You Father, Amen.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Isaiah 41:10
Do not fear, for I am with you. Do not anxiously look about you, for I am your God.
-	it is easy to become anxious and worried.
-	But God wants to tenderly remind us that He is with us
-	He preserves and supports and has the final say regarding your life
-	So dont anxiously look about you, but take His hand

Prayer: Lord, I place my life, my situation and my circumstances in Your hands.
I will not be anxious for You are with me. Amen


I just love this reminder about WHO is in charge. I have printed it out and have pasted it onto my desk pad as a constant reminder.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My thought for to-day!

Be a good listener. Your ears will never get you in trouble" ~Frank Tyger


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought for to-day:
To get the full value of joy you must have someone to divide it with." - Mark Twain


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Below is something I received today from a friend who works for the Bible Society. It spoke straight into my heart, and I would like to share it with you all.

There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it. You surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget the bad, and focus on the good. Love the people who treat you right, pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living.

Quote:
"Today may there be peace within. May you trust that you are exactly where you are meant to be. May you not forget the infinite possibilities that are born of faith in yourself and others. May you use the gifts that you have received and pass on the love that has been given to you. May you be content with yourself just the way you are. Let this knowledge settle into your bones, and allow your soul the freedom to sing, dance, praise and love. It is there for each and every one of us.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you for this. I do trust that I am exactly where I am meant to be.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I have recently been extremely worried about my grandson, Jonathan. I actually forgot that I could come here for prayers, but I have been praying on and off all day for him since Sunday. I did ask my precious sister in the Cape in South Africa, so we have both been praying. The problem has been resolved today, and all I can say is Praise the Lord! 
What has been of immense help to me these past few days is a few words from John: 16v33 ....so that in Me you may have peace! So every time my insides have been churning, I have read these words and He did indeed bring me peace!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Reyna said:


> I have recently been extremely worried about my grandson, Jonathan. I actually forgot that I could come here for prayers, but I have been praying on and off all day for him since Sunday. I did ask my precious sister in the Cape in South Africa, so we have both been praying. The problem has been resolved today, and all I can say is Praise the Lord!
> What has been of immense help to me these past few days is a few words from John: 16v33 ....so that in Me you may have peace! So every time my insides have been churning, I have read these words and He did indeed bring me peace!


Reyna: I am glad to hear that the concern for your grandson has resolved itself and that your and your sister's prayers have been answered and hope you know that he would have been our prayers also if necessary.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you, Moosie. Unfortunately, he has recurring problems. He suffers badly with depression and from time to time goes completely off the rails. I will appreciate it if now and again you can hold him up in prayer. My son-in-law told me yesterday that he has kept his job, but if he is even a few minutes late again, he will be discharged and will never get a reference from the Company he is working for.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

Reyna said:


> Thank you, Moosie. Unfortunately, he has recurring problems. He suffers badly with depression and from time to time goes completely off the rails. I will appreciate it if now and again you can hold him up in prayer. My son-in-law told me yesterday that he has kept his job, but if he is even a few minutes late again, he will be discharged and will never get a reference from the Company he is working for.


Reyna: Yes, I will keep Jonathan in my prayers and ask God to help him work through the depression. I don't know a lot about it but with all that the young people have to content with these days it seems to be happening more and more. I'll pray that God keeps watch over all of you.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you Moosie. I have posted this comment under the wrong heading, so will continue under prayer needs if there are any further developments! It is inspirational, however, to know that there are even people on the other side of the world prepared to pray for me and mine. PTL!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Verse: 2 Timothy 4:17

'But the Lord stood at my side and gave me strength!'

- The Lord is with you, He is standing by your side.
- You are not alone and He will not abandon you.
- He is ready to give you the strength that you need.
- He is standing by with the purpose of helping you.

PRAYER: Lord, thank You that You are right beside me. I receive Your strength and help right now. Amen.

Right now it seems that my immediate family is going through testing times, and I am inclined to stress myself out about it all. Then I receive the above from my friend at the Bible Society, and once again (I have to be constantly reminded) that I am not alone, that our Lord is always beside me, and I manage to find peace in spite of what is happening around me.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Another scripture from my Bible Society friend. I think it is as topical today as it was when written by Isaiah! 


Verse: Isaiah 43:2-3

'When you pass through the waters, I will be with you; and when you pass through the rivers, they will not sweep over you. When you walk through the fire, you will not be burned. For I am the Lord your God.'

- Life is not always easy nor does it run as we had hoped.
- Sometimes we pass through challenging seasons.
- It may even feel like you are going through a fiery experience.
- But the Lord is your God and He will be with you, have no fear.

PRAYER: Lord, it is such a reassurance to know and realise that You are with me and You will carry me even when I may be feeling alone. Amen.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

My Thought for Today


----------



## wool spinner (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you for this. I really needed to be reminded of this. I wrote it down and will keep it with me, to read when I get upset or worried.


----------

